# Good puppies



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good puppies indeed! Congratulations on a successful and fun weekend. Baron is a cutie!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Baron is very cute!!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Smart Puppies! Congratulations on the JH leg for BonBon, and the WC/WCI passes for Baron. It must be very special to watch _your_ puppies succeed.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

not good puppies, GREAT puppies! Also very good photos, love the one of Baron in the holding blind. He's VERY calm in there!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Congratulations! I love Trey puppies.....Mercedes was a mentor to me when I was in the Houston GR club.

Ann
Dallas


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats!!! Great pictures! Sorry about Bonnie's paw though, yuck!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Awww! You have nice dogs!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I am really proud of these kids, and it did feel really good to have dogs I bred do so well.

Ann, I am so glad I decided to breed to Trey--I am really pleased with what I got from it, and if you are going to the St. Louis national in 2012 we are trying to arrange the logistics to be there--I would like to try Derby with the boy!

Poor Bonnie's toe is still bugging her a bit--she really seems to react to these bites which is not good! I could have entered her in a test here next weekend, but decided to leave her more time to heal, and we will try for AKC legs in Ohio in October.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Shelly,

Yes, I will be going to St. Louis.......would love to watch Baron run Derby!

Ann
Dallas


----------

